# scariest moment coyote hunting



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

Last year when I was coyote hunting it was dusk and I was calling 2 coyotes about half mile in front of me and all the sudden I heard this movement behind me, it was a rabid FOX so I pulled my gun around (.308 Model 742 a little overkill I know) and shot it. The coyotes took off so my night was over. Just wonder if anyone has had a pretty scary experience also.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

How do you know it was rabid? I believe rabies is pretty scarce now days. I am not saying it didn't have it, I haven't heard of it actually happening in my entire life.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Only way you'll know if the critter has rabies is to take it's head in to get examined. They have to look at the brain tissue under a microscope.

I've had a few scary experiences over the years hunting at night. I'll relate one to you. 
One time in Nevada I shot a coyote about a 100 yards out at night. Told my partner to guide me into it with his light....go right, go left, futher out etc. 
When I found the coyote it wasn't dead, all I had was my flashlight. I also had a funny feeling I was being watched by more then my hunting partner. 
I looked around with the light and I was surrounded by coyotes, maybe 10 or 15 of them 10 to 20 yards away. I yeld to my partner to bring the shotgun FAST, I looked again with the light and they were all gone.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If it were physically possible to scare me I would tell a story but I guess I just never get scared.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

When I'm calling at night and I call in an owl. It scares the crap out of me just as much every time no matter how many times it happens. They always catch the corner of my eye when they swoop in and by the time I turn my head they're so damn close I swear it's a damn gargoyl, and coming fast. I jump every time it happens.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> When I'm calling at night and I call in an owl. It scares the crap out of me just as much every time no matter how many times it happens. They always catch the corner of my eye when they swoop in and by the time I turn my head they're so damn close I swear it's a damn gargoyl, and coming fast. I jump every time it happens.


LOL yeah I can relate to that one!


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

the whole thing of it having the white foamy stuff around its mouth, and Fox's are usually more scared of humans than we are of them, common sense, think before you speak. :******:


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

I just wanted to put my point across


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So was it a coyote or a fox? In the first message you said a fox but now you are saying a coyote?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

verminthuntr, I'm not here to argue with you ok. I told you what they do to prove rabies, that's it. 
White foam around an animals mouth does not mean it has rabies. Do a little research on the subject and you may find out I'm right.......your emoticons attatude really sucks :******: uke: :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Last Fall while calling with no success at one site, I caught movement out of the corner of my eye. I've had animals come in behind me before, but fifteen yrds to my left is a single black bear cub. I yelled and stood up, and he scooted. I never did see Mom,...but Jeez!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lil Sand Bay said:


> Last Fall while calling with no success at one site, I caught movement out of the corner of my eye. I've had animals come in behind me before, but fifteen yrds to my left is a single black bear cub. I yelled and stood up, and he scooted. I never did see Mom,...but Jeez!


WOW! I bet your heart was racing. She couldn't have been far behind.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Boy i would of ran like the wind getting the heck out of there... bear cubs fifteen yards away momma couldnt be far at all you would of been screwed if momma wason the other side... lol


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Hunting dogs in the high Sierras for just the same reasons some of you have mentioned. In my short time hunting dogs (especially in the early morning) I have seen some fantastic animals while calling. When they don't know that you are there and you have them in your sights camera running, it sends a "Chill" up your spine. About three months ago I had just put my EC inside an old stump that was on the edge of a sage brush meadow...tall grass and sage extended out in front of me for a quarter mile; on my right and left it was sage and thin grass for a half-mile the dew was in the air and the sun was on the rise, shadows were playing tricks on your eyes. As the sun broke slowly infront of me I was comforted by the scene and knowing I was going to be in position with a great 200 degree view. I retreated to the knoll behing me that was covered in pines as my backdrop...I had a 20 foot elevation, and would be able to fight off anything that approached. I no sooner sat down on my small camo chair, placed my .243 AI in the mono-pod, when a mountain lion came stalking through the tall grass at my 1 O'clock position, 100 yds out,.. right to that dead hollowed-out stump. He sniffed the air and then continued walking toward me passing 30 yds away at my 7 O'Clock position and then behind me. I was impressed with my EC...why? because I never got a chance to turn on my caller...already it brought in a CAT. Oh, and that camera I thought was running...wasn't. My hands couldn't move off the trigger, my eyes couldn't move off that cat. Needless to say...the hunt was over...I sure as hell wasn't going to bring him/her back with a wounded rabbit call, once was enough. I moved on to happier hunting grounds. I have had BIG bear come at my caller too...never a dull moment calling in this country and that is what makes it so exciting. 
I must say I have had loads of fun playing the "Bull Elk" call on my EC at a distance from a deer camp...It really causes deer hunters that are scouting for the upcoming season (they didn't know I was in the area) to run for their guns (Elk are out of season anyway) LOL I can be real bad while have fun. I can even clear a camp...... using the "Mountain Lion in heat" call. LOL Ah, America...so much fun. I just couldn't let them see the tears in my eyes and grin on my face at the same time.... as they drove away. I promise...I won't do it again..........................maybe.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I too had a close call last winter. I was out with my father and a friend of his to do some late night calling. We picked a really good area northwest of Jamestown and started out at about 10 PM with a full moon and no wind. Our first calling location allowed us to locate a couple of different packs of coyotes with a howler but nothing would come in. So after about 45 minutes we moved 3-4 miles to the south to start calling again. By this time the wind started to finally blow out of the south east but still wasnt too strong. I decided to call from up top of a tall hill facing to the south with my father and his buddy 30-40 yards in front and below me. After using a distress call for about 20 minutes I was beginning to lose hope, when all of a sudden I catch something out of the corner of my eye. Somehow a coyote came up from behind me and was now standing less than 5 feet to the east of me. I was totally caught off gaurd. My shotgun was laying beside me because I didnt plan on being the person to do the shooting. I also didnt plan on a coyote coming from down wind of me. It was growling and and had its back hunched and started circling back to the north of me. I went for my gun and slowing brought it up to my shoulder and thats when I heard growling coming from behind me as well. By this point I was getting kinda freaked out. I tried franctically to get the safety off on my shotgun. I shoot a BPS and as some of you know the safety is on the top of the gun. Well with a set of gloves on, all the fabric kept doing was stretching or rolling as my thumb kept trying to push it up. I finally decided it was time to use my teeth to remove my glove, I click the safety off and stood up to shoot. I pulled up on the coyote to the east and by this point he knew something was up and was on a dead run. I pulled the trigger and was immediately blinded by the flash. I scared the heck out of my dad and his buddy because they had no clue what I was shooting at. Too sum it all up, we checked for blood and nothing, I must have shot underneath the coyote and using 3" 0000 buck at range of about 10 yards I probably didnt have much of a pattern. We came back the next morning to check again for blood and to see just how close the coyotes got. The coyote behind me that I never did actually see was less than 2 feet from where I was sitting. I will never forget that experience.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

My first night out ever I was a scary one for me. I had an electric call but new to the game of calling coyotes. I was sitting in a hay stack calling using just about every call on the thing to try and figure out how to call them in. I was just about to call it quits and call my brother on the 2 way to come pick me up because I couldnt see or hear anything. when all of a sudden all around me they started howling. It felt like they were very close couldnt see anything right away because it wasnt that bright out. When I did see one I shot and called my brother to come pick me up so I could get the hell out of there. It seemed like the were right on top of me. The one I shot at was at least a hundred yards so I dont think they were to close but man can they howl loud.


----------

